# MySQL eine Zeile auslesen



## Peetz (10. Juli 2004)

Ich möchte bei MySQL nur eine Zeile anhand einer ID auslesen (z.B. ID=1 für Benutzer Ronny). In meiner Tabelle stehen Daten wie Alter, Email und icq und ich möchte diese Daten auch nur aus dieser Zeile ausgeben lassen und nur z.B. $alter und $icq hinschreiben um sie auszugeben. Wie geht das (wie lautet der Code in PHP)? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Marvin Schmidt (10. Juli 2004)

```
$sql = "SELECT alter, icq, ... FROM details WHERE id = 1";
$result = mysql_query($sql);
$row = mysql_fetch_array($result);
echo $row['alter'] . " - " . $row['icq'] . " - " . $row['...'] . "<br>";
```

Gruß Marvin.


----------



## Peetz (10. Juli 2004)

*TNX*

OK danke, wenn ich mir das so ansehe, dann müsste das eigendlich klappen.

Nun noch eine andere Frage:
Gibt es in PHP eine Funktion oder Script mit dem ich diese Informationen aus einer Zeile in Textfeldern ausgeben kann, dort umschreiben und dann mit Submit-Button aktualisiren kann?  Ich bin mir sicher dass das geh, aber bin noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger in Sachen PHP.


----------



## melmager (10. Juli 2004)

Den Spaltennamen Alter solltes du bei SQL unterlassen - gibt nur Probleme 

und um die Daten ändern zu können
erstellt man in php ein Formular


```
# deine sql abfrage
echo "<form><input type=text name=icq value=$row[icq]>";
echo "<input type=hidden name=id value=$id>";
echo "<input type=submit name=edit value=Edit></form>";

if ($_GET[edit] == "Edit") {
 $erg = mysql_query("update tabelle set icq='".$_GET[icq]."' where id = '".$_GET[id]."'");
}
```


----------



## Sven Petruschke (10. Juli 2004)

> Den Spaltennamen Alter solltes du bei SQL unterlassen - gibt nur Probleme


 Vewendet man Backticks, so sollte auch dieser Feldname kein Problem mehr darstellen. Des Weiteren hat sich mir in der Praxis gezeigt, dass Feldnamen generell das Kürzel der aktuellen Tabelle als Prefix vorangestellt bekommen (Bsp: USR_ALTER)

snuu


----------

